# Hey all I need some help.



## Dawg Dude (May 29, 2018)

I was making some pretty good bacon using Pops brine. I ran out of cure #1. I ordered some more cure #1 and I received "Ready Cure (R)". 1% snt. as apposed to 6.25% snt. Does anyone have a substitute recipe using "Ready Cure" ?


----------



## TomKnollRFV (May 29, 2018)

I hit google for you and got this; http://www.localfoodheroes.co.uk/calculator/dry_cure_bacon/

I also saw this thread; https://eggheadforum.com/discussion/1165771/ready-cure-vs-prague-power-1-pink

Hopefully this help if you have stumped the SMF community!


----------



## chef jimmyj (May 29, 2018)

Easy...Pops brine calls for 1Tbs of 6.25%. Just add 6Tbs and 1tsp, close enough, of your 1% cure. Just remember to reduce the Salt in the brine by 5Tbs to maintain balance...JJ


----------



## SmokinAl (May 30, 2018)

Well there you go!
Al


----------

